# Royal Breeding sizes



## cabrera (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi I have read alot of posts about people asking what size their royals should be too breed and I just wondered what the smallest males and females you have bred that have resulted in a successful clutches. Thank you for reading


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

cabrera said:


> Hi I have read alot of posts about people asking what size their royals should be too breed and I just wondered what the smallest males and females you have bred that have resulted in a successful clutches. Thank you for reading


 
personaly, i wont breed a female until she is around 1.8kg. i have seen a fair few friends that have bred royals at 1.3 - 1.5 kgs that bug out with small clutches of 3-4 eggs every year. My female bred at 2.2kg and i got 10 eggs from her. I would MUCH rather wait til they were bigger than risk them beeing smaller and producing tiny clutches. As for males, i wont use a male til he is around 650g. But thats just me and my experiences. Not exactly the type of answer you were looking for but a reply non the less!


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

fantapants said:


> personaly, i wont breed a female until she is around 1.8kg. i have seen a fair few friends that have bred royals at 1.3 - 1.5 kgs that bug out with small clutches of 3-4 eggs every year. My female bred at 2.2kg and i got 10 eggs from her. I would MUCH rather wait til they were bigger than risk them beeing smaller and producing tiny clutches. As for males, i wont use a male til he is around 650g. But thats just me and my experiences. Not exactly the type of answer you were looking for but a reply non the less!


Been researching pro's & cons on breeding smaller girls..pro's out weigh the cons..seemingly smaller females recover much quicker, same problems can be found in larger females..one success story was a 1400g female that produced 9 healthy eggs then went on to produce the same the following year...guess it depends on the females.
With the males as long as they are producing sperm plugs it wouldnt really matter
I think it comes down to your personal decisions, if you feel the female would manage, you can try..no guarantee that a 1200g or a 2.500g female will produce any thing


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

fantapants said:


> personaly, i wont breed a female until she is around 1.8kg. i have seen a fair few friends that have bred royals at 1.3 - 1.5 kgs that bug out with small clutches of 3-4 eggs every year. My female bred at 2.2kg and i got 10 eggs from her. I would MUCH rather wait til they were bigger than risk them beeing smaller and producing tiny clutches. As for males, i wont use a male til he is around 650g. But thats just me and my experiences. Not exactly the type of answer you were looking for but a reply non the less!


 
that sounds good wait till the females bigger better chance of bigger clutches


----------



## cabrera (Jun 28, 2009)

me myself I dont use girls that are smaller than 1800g and my males tend to be around 800g and intend to stick to that as I say I was wondering if people had had success with smaller snakes


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

cabrera said:


> me myself I dont use girls that are smaller than 1800g and my males tend to be around 800g and intend to stick to that as I say I was wondering if people had had success with smaller snakes


I have discovered breeding females from 1200g is very common..many breeders do so regularly with good results..depend on the snake I feel..there has been success with females below a kg but personaly I think that would be pushing it


----------



## cabrera (Jun 28, 2009)

The breeders that I know who use 1200g females seem to have success with the short fat girls as opposed to the long skinny girls but this just may be conincidence.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

cabrera said:


> The breeders that I know who use 1200g females seem to have success with the short fat girls as opposed to the long skinny girls but this just may be conincidence.


Yeh..thats what I figured, the shorter stockier girls seem to do well


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i've got quite a few females sitting around 1.1-1.2k, and i'm likely to wait until net year to breed these now. its one of those things,, like with corn people tell you the rule of 3, but when you have the experience you do it your own way, asi dont have a lot right now with royals i will stick as close to the 1.5k for a girl as i can, this may change over time, i dunno.... but good to hear what others do anyway.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

cornmorphs said:


> i've got quite a few females sitting around 1.1-1.2k, and i'm likely to wait until net year to breed these now. its one of those things,, like with corn people tell you the rule of 3, but when you have the experience you do it your own way, asi dont have a lot right now with royals i will stick as close to the 1.5k for a girl as i can, this may change over time, i dunno.... but good to hear what others do anyway.


Woop woop..just had a weigh in with my pied & vpi axanthic..both bred at 1250g, hammering their grub & still locking..pied girl is weighing in at an amazing 1630g & the axanthic is 1757g..looking good, got a pastel girl the same but she is in shed so left her be today..getting really excited lol! :2thumb:


----------



## cabrera (Jun 28, 2009)

that all sounds very encouraging we have put a few together this year and have had alot of locks so I have fingers crossed that we will have a few clutches.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

cabrera said:


> that all sounds very encouraging we have put a few together this year and have had alot of locks so I have fingers crossed that we will have a few clutches.


Both these girls are constantly looking for food, the pied ate within an hour of taking the male out..spoke to some one yesterday that said if females are ravenous they are most likley ovulating..will keep with the programme lol! these are mouse feeders too..showed "ridgie" my pied girl yesterday & he was wow! shes a big girl, short snake but solid but not fat :2thumb:


----------



## SNAKEBOY1996 (Sep 6, 2009)

Sum1 in the usa bred a 800 gram blue eyed lucy and hatched successfuly i think about 5 BUT THAT COULD BE A RISK TO YOUR SNAKES HEALTH


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

you going to be going for lightning? i would, and will oneday lol


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

cornmorphs said:


> you going to be going for lightning? i would, and will oneday lol


I will def, they were the first morph that got me hooked, going for some axanthics this year to hold back, then try for dhets next season..axanthics & albino dh pieds


----------



## cabrera (Jun 28, 2009)

jnr said:


> I will def, they were the first morph that got me hooked, going for some axanthics this year to hold back, then try for dhets next season..axanthics & albino dh pieds


 
lol we are hoping with our axanthics this year they have been shall I say our most energetic pairing lol


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

These two have been locked all day AGAIN!! bp pewter & pastel..second pic is same boy with my pied :lol2::2thumb:


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

have a good read of this....i would say try your luck and see how it goes, if the female is to small to lay eggs then she will more than likely reabsorb them, or not even produce at all

breeding weight - Ball-Pythons.net Forums

one of the members had a 800g female lay 3 healthy eggs.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

this is also interesting....just goes to show, bigger isnt always "better"



> One of the snakes that I've gotten clutches out of at less then 1100 grams is now over 1200 grams and I will be breeding her again this year. She has produced for me 3 years in a row so far. She eats fine the rest of the year and hardly ever misses a meal. She just hasn't grown very much because she's already an adult. I've noticed that the smaller females seem to be more consistant producers year after year, whereas my larger females are more likely to take a year off. Maybe this is because it takes them less time to get back to *their* ideal weight?


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

jnr said:


> imageimage
> 
> These two have been locked all day AGAIN!! bp pewter & pastel..second pic is same boy with my pied :lol2::2thumb:











All 3 of these were first bred at 1200g mark..this girl was slightly under, she is now 1800g & locking at evry opportunity with this boy..cant wait to see if she produces, all the signs are looking good son fingers crossed :2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

mrcarlxx said:


> this is also interesting....just goes to show, bigger isnt always "better"


 In my own experience, and certainly from what I have seen over the years, when it comes to corn snakes, smaller is actually better.
I havent got the experience enough to comment on royals in any authority yet, but corn wise, the majority of egg bound corns are bigger fat ones, I have all mine slender generally, and they cope much better.
They average maybe an egg or two less, but maybe thats the secret?.. too many eggs


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

cornmorphs said:


> In my own experience, and certainly from what I have seen over the years, when it comes to corn snakes, smaller is actually better.
> I havent got the experience enough to comment on royals in any authority yet, but corn wise, the majority of egg bound corns are bigger fat ones, I have all mine slender generally, and they cope much better.
> They average maybe an egg or two less, but maybe thats the secret?.. too many eggs


i had made a thread like this when i first joined the site, and someone quoted a american, and he said he takes the chance every year with a young female of two that he feels can go the distance, and the young ones do just as well is the large snakes but produce less eggs....i cant see smaller clutches being a problem (unless you are a breeder) i wouldnt mind if my snake only gave me two eggs......

i cant find the quote but give me time i will track it down lol...

i think he even goes on to say the smaller female recover faster, which makes seanse due to their bodys being younger and able to recover faster and they dont tend to loose as much weight as the older larger girls, and tend to star eating sooner also


----------

